# Crack Attack Challange!?



## Heinrisch (Aug 28, 2006)

Has anyone played this wounderful game? I have been stuck infront of it several hours this summer, and so far I have reached a maximum score of 1416.

Crack Attack is a puzzle game, very similar (ok, its a copy) of the old GB game Tetris Attack. The graphics and the scoring system are improved.

So, are there other fans of this game out there? Anyone what to play a online match?

The game can be downloaded for free here: http://aluminumangel.org/attack/


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 28, 2006)

Just tried it on OSX... pretty slick!
I've never played tetris attack so this is nice.


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Heinrisch @ Aug 27 2006 said:


> Crack Attack is a puzzle game, very similar (ok, its a copy) of the old GB game Tetris Attack. The graphics and the scoring system are improved.



Tetris Attack was on SNES, and the only Tetris I ever loved, except for Tetris DS


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 28, 2006)

sorry, 'had to.


----------



## Heinrisch (Aug 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Blebleman @ Aug 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Heinrisch @ Aug 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Crack Attack is a puzzle game, very similar (ok, its a copy) of the old GB game Tetris Attack. The graphics and the scoring system are improved.
> ...


I just checked wikipedia and yes, the first release was for SNES, but there is a release for the GB, I played it this morning trough goomba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_Attack


----------

